# Is this one releasable or not?



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I've had this rock pigeon for 5 months now. He was shot through the wing, but by the time I got him to a vet, the bones already started mending. So the one wing hangs much lower than the other one.

I'm keeping him seperate from my other 2 pigeons (they bully him a lot) in an aviary of 5 by 3 metres. Despite the wing, he can fly short distances quite well. Does not fly a lot, only under pressure. Prefers to hop from one perch to the other. Sometimes he sits on a perch and flaps both wings as if practicing.

I heard him cooing for the first time the other day. Now: I'm feeling guilty of robbing him from the freedom that he had. But also scared of letting him go, cause maybe he won't be able to fly longer distances that well and maybe the other ferals out there might also bully him. He has shown no aggression towards my pigeons since I had him.

What should I do?


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Marina. I suggest you keep him. Your fears are not out of place. And once you release him, you might repent it and worry sick over him...especially if he never comes back. 

How long have you tried keeping him with the rest of the birds? Fights can be real bad initially, leading to bald spots and wounds, but they do get along eventually I guess. You can go slow on this, first place him in a separate cage so the others get used to him. Later, introduce him to the others in your presence, and whenever they attack him, make a warning sound and separate the offender. They eventually get the idea.

One of my pigeons is quite aggressive, his name is Ranjo. Whenever he attacks another pigeons, I used to make a warning sound and chase him around. Now he quits teasing others as soon as the sound is heard, I don't have to run after him. Once I made the same warning sound when my daughter did some mischief, and Ranjo looked at me with terror in his eyes, as if to say - Now what have I done!!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Kunju. That was the answer I was hoping for. Well, they've known him for 5 months now. 

When I first got him, my aviary (7x6 metres) was divided into 2 parts, cause my older handraised pigeon kept chasing the younger handraised one and I kept them seperate. I put him in with the younger one, and all went well for a while. But then the younger one started chasing him, so I decided to rather put the 2 healthy ones together and the one that was shot, seperate from the others. During this time they could all see each other.

Twice he escaped into their area (he's terrified when my cats get onto the roof) and they pecked him terribly. Like I said, he does not defend himself, only runs away and they go after him. 

Regarding the 2 handraised pigeons: older one also chases the younger one, but at least they younger one fights back for his territory. And amongst this chaos is little Kunju the dove happy in his own aviary.

It would be so nice if they can all just get along and share the whole aviary. I suppose they're all males. 

So I'll keep him, he is becoming used to me.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

In my experience, a calm pigeon will eventually get accepted by the aggressive one, because the former poses no threat to the dominating pigeon in terms of establishing superiority. It is just a matter of time. First, you can let them see one another in your presence, later keep them together for short periods of time ....
You can also introduce Kunju this way...by the way, I think 'little' Kunju must have become a big boy by now! I hope he recovered from the paratyphoid and nervous issues.
The aviary is large enough for all I think. Make sure they have separate perches which they can call their personal spaces...They don't fight much if they all their separate favorite spots a comfortable distance away from one another.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Kunju, I'll just be more patient with the lot. Hopefully everything will turn out fine.

Regarding Kunju, yes he is quite big now. But still can't fly properly, and still gets very nervous especially when I bring some new object or something into the aviary. I'll rather keep him in his own aviary, don't trust the pigeons with him. 

Keep well.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Ya ex-PMV pigeons get easily anxious over small changes in their daily schedule, whether it is a new object or a guest in the house. It is good to make their lives as predictable as possible, but I also introduce new interesting things now and then, so their minds are kept occupied. A mirror is a good option. One of my pmv pigeons loves to watch pigeon videos on my laptop and phone. 
Pmv pigeons also crave company of other pigeons. I have seen their flying abilities improve remarkably after being in the company of flying pigeons.
Hope you can keep all of them together eventually.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Kunju has 4 mirrors in his cage, and that's where he spends most of his time. I've followed that one post about mirrors making them aggressive, but I can't imagine his life without it.

He can fly down perfectly from a height, but can't take off from the ground. He is practicing though, so maybe one day .....


----------

